# Storm system to watch this weekend



## MetDone20 (Jan 20, 2008)

A cut-off low in SW will eventually carve out into the Plains this weekend or prehaps early next week. This system bears wathing as Sub-tropical moisture gets involved. Temps are expected to warm back up for Chicago this weekend in response to strong SWesterly flow. Where this system tracks will need to be watched. Right now it looks like we can get some rain early next week but models this winter have been jumping back and forth alot. Def something to watch and I will keep you all posted!


----------

